

Making Sense Out of Datomic, The Revolutionary Non-NoSQL Database - lkrubner
http://theholyjava.wordpress.com/2013/06/16/making-sense-out-of-datomic-the-revolutionary-non-nosql-database/

======
eddyparkinson
Seams like it is distributed, in the same way that noSql is distributed, but
keeps SQL style transaction locking. Did I understand? .... Is there some way
of updating that can deal with conditional updates? E.g. Credit card payment
of $1000 is often conditional on a card limit. Is this possible but also keep
most of the noSql advantages?

